# CC relly producing the sandwiches...



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

a 12" and a 14", now I just need a friend to help me enjoy...


----------



## david1983 (May 15, 2013)

Isnt there a 15 inch size limit, why keep the baby bass?


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

david1983 said:


> Isnt there a 15 inch size limit, why keep the baby bass?


It is 12 now


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't feed the troll....


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> Don't feed the troll....


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

yes, 12" limit and I keep them because they taste good. Besides, they are eating all the crappie!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

They should open a catch and release bass section on here. That way when someone decides to post pictures or mention that they eat a bass the catch and release people wont get their feathers ruffled.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> They should open a catch and release bass section on here. That way when someone decides to post pictures or mention that they eat a bass the catch and release people wont get their feathers ruffled.


Should be a catch and eat section then we wouldn't have to see it LOL


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Should be a catch and eat section then we wouldn't have to see it LOL


That was the funniest thing I've read in ages, lol. Nice one.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Should be a catch and eat section then we wouldn't have to see it LOL


Its like the old pissing match between rod and reel carp fisherman versus bowfisherman. So they made a separate bowfishing section which hardly gets any traffic. Then the two parties quit bickering with each other. I mostly bowfish for carp but have also targeted them with flies. I also find the carp die hards interesting with their premade baits, chumming tactics, and euro fishing. To each their own. I do not kill every bass that I do catch. If I do catch them on accident while targeting other fish they get released. On the flip side if I am targeting bass I will keep a handful of them for the grill. I do not understand why the bass guys get bent every time someone decide to eat one. Its not like I go and try stuffing the freezer with bass or any other fish. I take just enough for the table.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Its like the old pissing match between rod and reel carp fisherman versus bowfisherman. So they made a separate bowfishing section which hardly gets any traffic. Then the two parties quit bickering with each other. I mostly bowfish for carp but have also targeted them with flies. I also find the carp die hards interesting with their premade baits, chumming tactics, and euro fishing. To each their own. I do not kill every bass that I do catch. If I do catch them on accident while targeting other fish they get released. On the flip side if I am targeting bass I will keep a handful of them for the grill. I do not understand why the bass guys get bent every time someone decide to eat one. Its not like I go and try stuffing the freezer with bass or any other fish. I take just enough for the table.


Take it easy I don't care if you eat a few I was just having some fun...... Thanks House! Tom


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Should be a catch and eat section then we wouldn't have to see it LOL


that was pretty clever. i enjoy some bass from time to time and dont see what the big deal is. and honestly prefer the smaller 12"-14" fish to eat. i love a nice fresh fish sandwich


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

doesn't it seem like that "my fish is better than yours" mentality when you see people complaining about eating bass?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Its a very good management practice to take small bass out of a given body of water. My buddy has a pond that is stunted....over run with 10 to 14 inch bass and the odnr recommended that he take a couple dozen small bass each year per acre. It provides more food or the other bass so they can get bigger. 

90 percent of my biggest bass have come from bodies of water where people take fish very often.....some people even claim they are overfished and over harvested.

All this coming from a catch and release guy. Lol. You manage it and ill fish it. 

Hope you enjoy those bass. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

im not criticizing anyone because we all have our own opinions, but MY view on eating what you catch is that if everyone did that, then nobody would ever catch fish and if they did, it would be rare.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

IGbullshark said:


> im not criticizing anyone because we all have our own opinions, but MY view on eating what you catch is that if everyone did that, then nobody would ever catch fish and if they did, it would be rare.


I think there are a few wildlife biologists who would disagree with you on that. Unless of course you're assuming everybody is a poacher who keeps more than their limit.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I believe most Bass fishermen practice C&R,Muskies don't.We won't run out of Bass but you never see a report of somebody catching more than 1 or 2 Big Bass in a day.Bass usually school by their size unless it's a real big loner.When they hang on a point some will be right on the structure and others will suspend out a little,and at different depths.But they will be close to each other.Biggest are usually on the bottom.A 5lb.Red Snapper baked whole with Olive Oil and Oregano is better than any Bass.



Roscoe


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

[QUOTE=Roscoe;1647618.A 5lb.Red Snapper baked whole with Olive Oil and Oregano is better than any Bass.

to each his own on that. im a deep fried with some tartar sauce kind of guy. i prefer crappie but i know some ponds i can hit late summer and still get a meal out of. but they are normaly bass


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Simply eating your legal catch will not upset anyone. Posting about it with the intent to annoy or upset others will. The best thing about this thread is that it was started with a controversial title, the C&R guys did not "take the bait", and the catch and eat guys continued to grow the chips on their shoulders anyway. Why try and start an argument? Fishing is way more fun. If you prefer to argue, you might want to up your game by posting about eating Muskie in the Muskie forum.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I have'nt seen any arguements.



Roscoe


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

lastshadow said:


> yes, 12" limit and i keep them because they taste good. Besides, they are eating all the crappie!


lol...........


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like a good catfish bait!


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have no problem with eating what you catch as long as you're within the regs. What I do have problems with however is TARTAR SAUCE. Nasty stuff.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

LastShadow said:


> " now I just need a friend"......



....you said it.... : )


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I prefer the 12 and 14" muskies for the table fare


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

I find this pretty interesting. I release fish all the time. If I didn't there wouldn't be many fish left.... Even if I go out looking to land lunch I give the fish a fair shake. I put everything in the live well. When I have enough to feed me and/or whoever may be joining me, I quit fishing and go eat. Some outings I don't catch what I need for a meal so the fish win, "everyone back in the water". Then I stop at the Train Stop for a burger or throw some deer loins on the grill. (no catch and release issue there) So I harvest what I catch and move on. In closing, I have never caught a Muskie, but when I do "by God" you better believe I have a recipe waiting! LOL


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

9Left said:


> ....you said it.... : )


and you once said this "black is my first choice"


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EnonEye said:


> I prefer the 12 and 14" muskies for the table fare


I heard they were exellent table fare. What kinda bait do you use for those??????? lmao Tom


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

LastShadow said:


> I find this pretty interesting. I release fish all the time. If I didn't there wouldn't be many fish left.... Even if I go out looking to land lunch I give the fish a fair shake. I put everything in the live well. When I have enough to feed me and/or whoever may be joining me, I quit fishing and go eat. Some outings I don't catch what I need for a meal so the fish win, "everyone back in the water". Then I stop at the Train Stop for a burger or throw some deer loins on the grill. (no catch and release issue there) So I harvest what I catch and move on. In closing, I have never caught a Muskie, but when I do "by God" you better believe I have a recipe waiting! LOL


Look into how to fillet them. They have some weird bones and it can be difficult to get a good piece of meat. You don't want to hack it all up for naught! They taste just fine. And luckily, they taste nothing like their slimecoat smells. ACK!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

EnonEye said:


> I prefer the 12 and 14" muskies for the table fare





Saugeye Tom said:


> I heard they were exellent table fare. What kinda bait do you use for those??????? lmao Tom












That one hit a Big Joshys Swim Bait


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> That one hit a Big Joshys Swim Bait


Hee hee you guys are cracken me up. My bud who I've gone to Canada with every year for the past decade or so started throwing smallies in the basket the 1st year I was up there with him. I couldn't beleive he was going to eat a bass when there were perchies all around but he says he just like em so.... go for it. I just don't like the taste of bass compared to perch or eyes or crappie or any other white meat fish but certainly nothing wrong with eating them if your taste buds lean that way. Heck I wish everyone would eat them and get those trash fish outa my lakes


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

now that's a slab of meat !!


----------



## Hellgramite (Feb 18, 2005)

I agree with IGbullshark. I also think that most, not all, meathunters tend to over do it.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I usually go to the Whitewater with chicken liver during the supermoon and load the freezer with hybrids. They arent very good to eat but at least I dont have to keep crappies out of East Fork any more. I must have 50 or 60 in the freezer by now...


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

david1983 said:


> Isnt there a 15 inch size limit, why keep the baby bass?


ever eat a big bass.......


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

BG Slayer said:


> ever eat a big bass.......


Tastes like chicken?


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Tastes like chicken?


if chicken means grassy and gross then yes it tastes like chicken


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

tough, and grassy, and out the wrong place dirty. thats how they taste. id rather not marinate my fish if they dont need it. i like the way fish tastes.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I usually keep largemouths between 12"-8lbs. Taste great to me.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> I usually keep largemouths between 12"-8lbs. Taste great to me.


 great when eating with a bit of homemade tartar sauce!


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> I usually keep largemouths between 12"-8lbs. Taste great to me.


12"? wow! what about the 15" minimum size


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

they dropped the size limit at cc this year


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Its like the old pissing match between rod and reel carp fisherman versus bowfisherman. So they made a separate bowfishing section which hardly gets any traffic. Then the two parties quit bickering with each other. I mostly bowfish for carp but have also targeted them with flies. I also find the carp die hards interesting with their premade baits, chumming tactics, and euro fishing. To each their own. I do not kill every bass that I do catch. If I do catch them on accident while targeting other fish they get released. On the flip side if I am targeting bass I will keep a handful of them for the grill. I do not understand why the bass guys get bent every time someone decide to eat one. Its not like I go and try stuffing the freezer with bass or any other fish. I take just enough for the table.



There was another guy on here while back that fished for carp with a fly. He got into a pissin match bout cookin bass..... I say to each his own and eat em up.


----------

